
Ask HN: 37 year old freelance UI designer, am I doomed? - designbymarcus
Hey,<p>I just wondered what your thoughts were about hiring a designer that&#x27;s the wrong end of 30?<p>A little about me. I start learning design at 33, previously I&#x27;d been importing items from China and selling them on eBay. That never went particularly well and I keep going with it longer than I should have which was over a decade. In mid-2013 and I decided to enrol at an online university and study computer science. I found it incredibly boring so started learning to code. I actually enjoyed the visual aspect of building sites so doubled down on learning design for the next few months.<p>Fast forward to now in mid-2018 and I&#x27;ve been a UI designer for around 3.5 years and I love what I do. I&#x27;ve been 100% remote since I started and had to rely on my own non-existent marketing skills to find new projects. It&#x27;s been pretty hard to say the least and a constant struggle to find projects.<p>I&#x27;ve got to the point where I think a full-time role will do a ton of good and would tick a lot of wants&#x2F;needs in my life. I&#x27;m based in England but the dream would be to land a role in a nice city somewhere other than England. Europe would be cool but somewhere in North America would be the most exciting.<p>At my age is it likely any companies would take a chance on me?<p>Thanks for reading,<p>Marcus<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;designbymarcus.com<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;dribbble.com&#x2F;designbymarcus
======
sharemywin
Find an employer that invests in training.

And ask about benefits. If they skip on benefits they probably skip on other
things as well(like raises).

------
davelnewton
Shouldn't be an issue.

------
fidelleon
I was hired as a backend developer (and frontend development came next) at 45.
I can't tell about other countries, but yes, it's perfectly possible to get
hired in the wrong? side of 30s.

